# coral sand for malawi cichlid aquarium???



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

hello! i bought a yellow sand in a pet shop and i think it is a coral sand. if ever this yellow sand is really a coral sand, can i still use it in a malawi cichlid tank? 
I have read a book by mary bailey and i forgot the name of the 2nd author that using coral sand as a substrate in a freshwater aquarium is strictly not suitable because it may cause outbreaks of gill irritation and scratching. so im bit confused because as far as i remember, i read somewhere in this site ( i think it is laso in a discussion) that they use coral sand. Can someone help me???
IS CORAL SAND SUITABLE FOR A FRESHWATER AQUARIUM SPECIFICALLY A MALAWI CICHLID TANK????? :fish:


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Coral sand is safe, I have used it for many years, but I have to say I have never seen yellow coral sand. Usually it is white.


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

please determine if this sand is coral sand. If not, do you know what knd of sand it is?
I bought it on a stone hardware and it was labeled as yellow sand.


















sorry. it is very blurred....










thanks... and by the way, can i use this sand for my aquarium???? :fish:


----------

